# Will the Wii overtake the 360 By 2008?



## Hadrian (Jul 26, 2007)

Current worldwide sales are:
Xbox 360: 11.6m since 2005
Wii: 9.27 since 2006 (and this with shortages!)

Its been said that the Wii has outsold the 360 nearly every month, but take Japan sales away and its a different story.

The big Wii titles for 2007 to come:
Metroid Prime 3, Mario Galaxy,Super Smash Bros Brawl, Nights, Zack & Wiki, Fire Emblem: Goddess of Dawn

The big 260 titles for 2007 to come:
Halo 3, Bioshock, Blue Dragon, Project Gotham Racing 4, Grand Theft Auto IV.

Would either of these titles increase the consoles popularity?


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 26, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 26 2007 said:


> Current worldwide sales are:
> Xbox 360: 11.6m since 2005
> Wii: 9.27 since 2006 (and this with shortages!)
> 
> ...



the big 260?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 26, 2007)

Wii is gonna win, mainly because its for every one while the 360 is for hardcore gamers


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going with 360. It is definitely not just "for hardcore gamers". I love my Wii but many people still see it as uncool and a kiddie system.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 26, 2007)

Wii/NDS/Lite shortage isn't really a shortage. Nintendo produces just enough to minimize cost for dealing with excess stocks. 
Wii has sold waaaaaay more compared to 360 has sold for the same amount of time since its launch.
Practically Wii's outsold 360 at launch. Cumulative sales mean really small to current situation.


----------



## Hitto (Jul 26, 2007)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Jul 26 2007 said:


> I'm going with 360. It is definitely not just "for hardcore gamers". I love my Wii but many people still see it as uncool and a kiddie system.



Go ahead, show me evidence where your grandmother played Gears of War and I'll believe you.
In the meantime, it's been countlessly proven that the wii gets you chicks.


----------



## supervillain (Aug 6, 2007)

I want to know how many of the 11.6 million xbox 360 have died.


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, the Wii has sold twice as fast as the X360......so it should overtake the 360 before the end of the year (should Nintendo produce enough units during November and December)


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(supervillain @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> I want to know how many of the 11.6 million xbox 360 have died.


11.5


----------



## amptor (Aug 7, 2007)

Wii will eclipse it because Microsoft fumbled the hardware design.  They are still trying to say it doens't overheat or mysteriously desolder the GPU on its own.  What a joke.  It's a matter of time before PS3 overtakes it as well.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 16, 2007)

no way..


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 17, 2007)

According to console statistics sites, Wii would take over as early as next week or September if Wii sales lag. But it'd take more time for all stats sites to agree that Wii won, because some sites favor specific console over others and modify the numbers a bit.


----------



## kreatosoupa (Aug 17, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 26 2007 said:


> Current worldwide sales are:
> Xbox 360: 11.6m since 2005
> Wii: 9.27 since 2006 (and this with shortages!)
> 
> ...



Do sales really matter? It's what console you enjoy the most that does. Unless you have bought Sony or MS shares of course...


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 3, 2007)

i guess PS3 is out of the picture for now? I guess it all goes down to the 2 p's. 

Price 
Practicality

The wii's price range is just rite for the family or the casual gamer, whilst the Hardcore gamer would agree that a next gen console at under 400 (AUD) bucks is a steal. 

The wii's practicality in my opinion out weighs the 360. For instance, for the internet, you just need to purchase the internet browser, and to play online you don't need a subscription to Nintendo. Another factor is the size of the  console, as well as the controller design. The controller design is not too small, yet it is designed so well that a 50 year old can pick one up, turn the wii on and start playing a round of tennis (It's been proven by my Dad. I was kinda suprised to come home with my parents having a round of tennis) 

thats my opinion kinda wii biased coz i don't have a 360 and have rarely played one


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 3, 2007)

It's all because nintendo have aimed for a larger market. It all depends what type of gamer you are. Alot of people i know who brought wii's had to go out and get 360's because the wii lacks games with depth.


----------



## sasuke_kun12 (Sep 3, 2007)

true, but then again i have resi 4. And how much depth does that have? more then you can poke a stick at pikachu


----------



## cubin' (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Aug 7 2007 said:


> Wii will eclipse it because Microsoft fumbled the hardware design.Â They are still trying to say it doens't overheat or mysteriously desolder the GPU on its own.Â What a joke.Â It's a matter of time before PS3 overtakes it as well.




lol no dude the PS3 won't have higher sales than 360 anytime soon. not with halo 3 + heaps of other good games coming out.

Yeah they fucked up the hardware design a bit but the newer consoles haven't had any problems and Microsoft claim they've fixed it in the next revision. They also added a 3 year warranty to EVERY single xbox360, which is pretty awesome..it's not like they had to do this. I've heard of Wii's starting to crap out on people if they leave it on standby too long...not as bad a problem but it's still not perfect.

I don't really care what console sells the most, I just like good games and there happens to be more on 360 at the moment.

My Wii will justify its existence once Mario, Smash bros and Metroid come out over here.

Until then the DS and 360 will be my consoles of choice. 

Nope the Wii won't overtake 360 this year, probably won't till around march or so next year.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 7, 2007)

Umm, sorry to break it to you but Wii has outsold 360 by nearly 500k units now.

According to Vgchartz that is.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Sep 7 2007 said:


> Umm, sorry to break it to you but Wii has outsold 360 by nearly 500k units now.
> 
> According to Vgchartz that is.Â


Yes but its not 2008 yet, and theres an awful lot going for the 360! Plus 360 sales have dipped since the Elite announcement. It may have taken over now but can it maintain it? I'd say yes but even if it doesn't the Wii has done extremely well to top the current 360 sales in less than a year.


----------



## adgloride (Sep 8, 2007)

The wii is selling well at the moment because of the wiimote gimmick.  It NEEDS better games.  When microsoft get the red light sorted on the 360, its going to be the best console out.  The 360 already has the best games and you can't even compare the xbox arcade to the Wiis VC.


----------



## Nintendude205304 (Sep 23, 2007)

> The wii is selling well at the moment because of the wiimote gimmick. It NEEDS better games. When microsoft get the red light sorted on the 360, its going to be the best console out. The 360 already has the best games and you can't even compare the xbox arcade to the Wiis VC.
> 
> Well I sort of agree but by 2008 Wii will definitely be better! I have a Wii and some games I have (like Mario Party 8) suck and get old in about an hour that use the "wiimote gimmick." However, some games (like Super Paper Mario) are awesome and don't even use the "wiimote gimmick."
> 
> PLUS when super smash bros. brawl and super mario galaxy and others (mostly would be brawl for me) come out, the Wii will sell like crazy!


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 23, 2007)

yes


----------



## cubin' (Sep 23, 2007)

360 outsold the Wii and DS last week.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Sep 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Umm, sorry to break it to you but Wii has outsold 360 by nearly 500k units now.
> ...


They said "by 2008" meaning the time within now and 2008. SO it's already happened.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Yes but its not 2008 yet, and theres an awful lot going for the 360! Plus 360 sales have dipped since the Elite announcement. It may have taken over now but can it maintain it? I'd say yes but even if it doesn't the Wii has done extremely well to top the current 360 sales in less than a year.



Your question was "will it" "by". It already has.
Your new question; will it maintain it? Most probably!

I just wish Sony would give up and shotgun face-lift the PS3.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 23, 2007)

Wii is (or was a few months ago) the absolute fastest selling standalone game console of all time in terms of launch-to-date units sold.

Part of it's success was getting the system out in various regions quickly. Something that didn't used to matter (NES debuted over 2 full years after Famicom), but does now.


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(zi70410 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> yes



I agree.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well the thing is the wii appeals to everyone even if they aren't into consoles.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 23, 2007)

Just in case you've been keeping one eye trained on the console wars out there, you might want to take note of the most recent sales figures from Japan. According to the latest stats, the PSP overtook the DS, Wii, Xbox 360, PS3, and PS2 in sales last week, propelled by the newest handheld installment of the Final Fantasy series, Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII. Sure, it's happened before, but with the increasing competitiveness out there, this one seems extra important. The message should be clear to Nintendo -- don't rest on your laurels. Also, don't miss out on really hot Square Enix exclusives. The last thing you want is to go the way of Atari, and just end up as a simulation on a thriving system.

http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/09/psp_ds.jpg[/img[

lol


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats very true, but I reckon a lot of people who have a PSP there may also have a DS already. PSP sales should increase more now the Slim is out too.

I don't think the PSP will overtake the DS but Nintendo needs to keep on top of its game to make sure people buys its games over the PSP's. Personally I feel that the DS still has twice as many great games coming but the PSP is gaining some ground now.

Nintendo are doing a very good job on the DS I feel, on the GBA I don't think they bothered coming up with new ideas, they just either ported old titles, did samey sequels or relied on Mario too much. They didn't even bother with a proper new Mario, saying that it sold amazingly well due to the lack of competition.


----------



## 111111111 (Sep 23, 2007)

lolz, the 360 is for hardcore gamers?  it's full fo sports games and racing games.  they were always considered casual gamers games.

"hardcore" gamers tended to play qwuirky games, odd-japanese games, fun games.  not games that you played to look "cool" and "hard".

Even the ps3 is going to have more games to appeal to hardcore gamers than the 360 has/will have (and no I'm not a ps3 fanboy - I don't own one and don't plan on buying one.  I do however have a 360).


----------



## cubin' (Sep 23, 2007)

The 360 has a heap of good games that aren't sport and racing...it's got nothing to do with being 'hard' and 'cool' the games are just fun. It's got the widest range of genres compared to the other consoles. ie: brilliant rpgs, shooters, sports, puzzle, retro and it has its fair share of strange games on xbox arcade too. 

weird, fun and interesting Japanese games have their place and I think they're excellent, the DS has some really good games of that type. the Wii has a shithouse lineup of games although mario, smash bros and metroid make owning one worth it.

You can't go by numbers of consoles sold to determine which one is better, most people are stupid and just buy whatever is the most popular.  In the Wii's case heaps of casual gamers are snatching them up because of the dumbed down and gimmicky controls. A few games on the Wii will be good but the vast majority suck so bad. The few nintendo gems make it worth owning as I said before.

here's a list of some fun games on the 360, these are all very good games:

Gears of War
Bioshock
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas
Dead Rising
Crackdown
Forza Motorsport 2
Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
Dead or Alive 4
Burnout Revenge
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Eternal Sonata
Viva Pinata 
Call of Duty 4
Halo 3
Half-life 2, episode 1, episode 2
Blue Dragon
Portal
Team Fortress 2
Stranglehold
Mass Effect
Halo Wars
Rock Band
Guitar Hero 3
Assassin's Creed
Skate
Resident Evil 5
Ninja Gaiden 2
Devil May Cry 4
Soulcalibur IV
Beautiful Katamari
Left 4 Dead
(not all of them are out yet, most will be by the years end)

So as you can see the 360 has a wide selection of games that are not just sport and racing games. If you're a so called 'hardcore' gamer the 360 is the best console to own by far.


The psp will never overtake the DS because the japanese will keep buying them for the casual games. Now that there's a final fantasy game on PSP the Japanese will start buying them by the truckload, it won't sell more than the DS overall though.

The PS3 currently has not much going for it but over the next year several must have titles will start to appear and the price will drop. The japs will start buying it once the new final fantasy is released..no doubt. 

This generation of consoles is awesome and I'm looking forward to owning most of them eventually.

Yes, quite a long rant...


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

hasn't the wii already sold more?


----------



## shark1987 (Sep 25, 2007)

i said no. the 360 is where it is at this fall aside from Mario and Smash Bros. but those are really the only two big games that will drive sales for the Wii. Xbox 360 has at least 5 that will sell a crap load and will compete for GOTY.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> hasn't the wii already sold more?


Yeah this thread was started some time before, lets see if the Wii can continue.

I think it will, these big 5 games that you talk about aren't exactly games that'll get the average person to want to get a 360, some people see the 360 as a hardcore geeky gamers machine, its being portrayed in the movies and TV as something that teenage boys play when they lock themselves in their rooms for days, staging their little wars in the dark. They also may think that the games will be way too hard for them.

The Wii seems to be quite trendy now, its being portrayed as a fun, funky console that people with friends can gather around and play games that anyone can play. Plus it can also gain the hardcore gamer once its big games come out while I think that the most people who wanted Halo 3 probably had a 360 a while ago. Of course I could be wrong, there may be a ton of PS2 gamers who are waiting for the PS3 to get some decent games and for the price to drop, they may get impatient and latch onto the 360.

I've noticed that when people talk about the Wii's big games they leave Mario & Sonic out, it may not be as good but I reckon it'll be the Wii's big seller this year, nearly everyone under 40 knows about Mario & Sonic, its a sports game, its multiplayer and its got the Olympic license...how can it fail? We've seen Sonic games that have had rotten reviews and go on to sell millions.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

halo 3 will no doubt sell a whole bunch of consoles, as will mario and smash bros. Apart from mario, smash and metroid I can't really think of any other good games coming out for Wii..maybe no more heroes and mario kart(IMO, yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I can't really see the 360 'beating' the Wii in sales over the long term but I think the gimmicky controls will start to become a hell of a lot less popular unless developers start making use of the wiimote.

360 sales are up 60% and wii is down 10% which certainly says something. I doubt the wii will sell as much as it did last christmas but hopefully it does so the quality of games might improve. I really hope so anyway


----------



## tomqman (Sep 25, 2007)

sonic and mario at the  olympics will sell loads. also xbox and wiis have been selling well cause of people talking about  wii60


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

but will it be fun? I don't think so but that's just me


----------



## tomqman (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> but will it be fun? I don't think so but that's just me



i havnt herd 2 much about it. apart from sonic and mario in a game together what more do u want lol (apart from a goodgame)


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

I think neither will surpass the other. They will both fill their niche. They weren't really made to compete with each other to begin with.

The 360 vs PS3 thing is where the problem lies, because these two really ARE competitiors. But that's another discussion


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> I think neither will surpass the other. They will both fill their niche. They weren't really made to compete with each other to begin with.
> 
> The 360 vs PS3 thing is where the problem lies, because these two really ARE competitiors. But that's another discussion


There's like a 1% chance that they will sell the same amount of systems =/


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> but will it be fun? I don't think so but that's just me


I think it'll be fun, but only with a group of people just like Track & Field and California Games were fun.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> I think neither will surpass the other. They will both fill their niche. They weren't really made to compete with each other to begin with.
> 
> The 360 vs PS3 thing is where the problem lies, because these two really ARE competitiors. But that's another discussion




nicely said, I agree 100%. Nintendo even mentioned that they weren't going for the 'hardcore' market, the casual market is truly their domain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hadrian: yeah hopefully, I loved both of those games so I'll definitely give mario & sonic a try.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> halo 3 will no doubt sell a whole bunch of consoles, as will mario and smash bros. Apart from mario, smash and metroid I can't really think of any other good games coming out for Wii..maybe no more heroes and mario kart(IMO, yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can say this to you when you come out of your bubble you would have noticed that MS already announced not to reach their target of 12 million console's this year. Saying this being already 2 months old they wont even make it past 11 million this year.

Halo 3 will sell console's ? I dont think so the only reason people bought a 360 was Halo to begin with, Now Nintendo does what Microsoft dont. Nintendo is expanding the market and games that are for 1st time users more then anything else. While MS and Sony have a shrinking market  to deal with 

The 360 is a piece of crap it has been bugged hardware from day 1 some people cant even get a replacement unit from MS some of the drive's destroy game discs ..  When you limit yourself to HD gamer you bound to get overrun by a device that is targeted at the non gamers ........


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah the xbox wont reach its mark for this year, I could not care less.

halo will sell consoles...I'll bet you 10 grand xbox sales will be up heaps next month. are you a taker? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone in their right mind would agree that halo sells consoles, whether you like it or not.

everyone can get a replacement from MS all of the consoles have a 3 year warranty now..it hasn't been out 3 years yet (I dont think?)

Yes the red ring sucks big time, although I don't know anyone personally that's had a problem with it. 

last thing: sony and microsoft will be fine, I really doubt their market is shrinking because as you said: the wii is getting people that have never played video games before into gaming (which is great)


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 25, 2007)

360 sales will of course go up a lot, its Xmas soon so people will be grabbing them. Same with the Wii, people will be grabbing them as they're afraid that they may not be able to later on. PS3 should as well, exciting times me thinks.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, exciting times indeed my british friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

competition is good for us (the consumers) and I look forward to the great games coming out on all the consoles.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> 360 sales will of course go up a lot, its Xmas soon so people will be grabbing them. Same with the Wii, people will be grabbing them as they're afraid that they may not be able to later on. PS3 should as well, exciting times me thinks.



My prediction for the coming year(s):

360 will probably somewhat reach the status the PS2 has now (with a flavour of Xbox 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). It's affordable, it's a good system and there are loads of games for it, for everyones tastes. Although it still is fragile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wii, while some say it's "gimmicky" controls will wear off, will really start to pick off. Back then, the DS too seemed gimmicky to a lot of developers, and many didn't know what to do with them and did games with shoddy, unnecessary stylus controls. By now, the DS is a cult handheld, because the developers now got how and when to use the stylus control right. Nevertheless, the Wii will always have it's good share of partygames, family games and games for the "hardcore" community.

PS3 will be in pretty much of a drought the coming year, but after that will really pick up and become a good alternative to the 360, most likely even surpass it. By then, I expect the price to drop to something more affordable and some real good system sellers to be out. It actually is quite equal to the Wii. It made something new. Although this time it's not innovative controls (although they tried that too, hah) but REAL horsepower. Just as with the Wii's controls, the developers still got to figure out how to use that right.

Oh, and as a final note, I hope my predictions didn't come off in a way that make me look like purposely made some consoles look better or worse. Instead of fighting over which of the three toys is better, I much rather enjoy all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, yeah, bottom line is, it's too early for both the Wii and the PS3 to be really put "against" the 360. Besides the fact that they are not meant to be put against each other anyway


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Yeah the xbox wont reach its mark for this year, I could not care less.
> 
> halo will sell consoles...I'll bet you 10 grand xbox sales will be up heaps next month. are you a taker?
> 
> ...




You still dont get it do you. Everyone that has a Xbox360 now has bought it for Halo 3. Not for anything else ...

When you target a segment that needs to have a HDTV and that segment isnt highly saturated in people's living room you have less people to buy your product. So even in 5 years time the HDTV wont have the same numbers as normal TV's even tho it will be growing it is far from optimal for selling your HD Gaming console ....


Halo 3 wont sell console's it is as simple as that ....


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm just not going to bother MrAthlon-pv. You don't need a HDTV to use an xbox 360. I don't have one and neither do any of my friends that have 360's either. It doesn't really make a difference to me, HD or not. The games are what makes the difference to most people and they will buy the console that has the games that they like the best.

everyone that bought a 360 got it for halo 3..? and everyone that likes halo already has a 360?...??!


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 25, 2007)

i did read in Ngamer i thought that the wii already sold more than the 360 while the 360 was released one year earlier


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Athlon-pv @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Halo 3 wont sell console's it is as simple as that ....


I'm sorry, but Crisis Core: FFVII and the PSP want to have a word with you.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Athlon-pv @ Sep 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Halo 3 wont sell console's it is as simple as that ....
> ...


Thats kinda different though really isn't it? PSP wasn't really setting Japan alight with its sale, it was doing just fine but nothing spectacular, plus FF is a probably a bigger deal of there than Halo is over here.

Maybe.


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 25, 2007)

As I see it, the PSP is to Japan what the XB360 is to the western market. They sell, but they're not the best.
And Crisis Core, while somewhat anticipated, does not compare to Halo 3.
Halo 3 is the biggest game to hit the XB yet.
I myself am waiting to see if H3 lives up to the name to decide if I'll get a XB360.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 25, 2007)

Halo 3 is going to shift consoles for microsoft. I already know 3 people at work who want to pick up an elite and halo 3.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Halo 3 is going to shift consoles for microsoft. I already know 3 people at work who want to pick up an elite and halo 3.


Yes. Saying that Halo 3 will ultimately boost the 360 sales and saves the console from eternal damnation or something is an overstatement. But saying Halo 3 won't sell consoles is simply ignorant.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess we'll know whether Halo 3 will shift more consoles, its definitely getting the hype thats for sure. Nintendo should look at what Microsoft are doing this week and take note, they could sell even more games.

Can't say I'll be surprised whichever way it'll go.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> I guess we'll know whether Halo 3 will shift more consoles, its definitely getting the hype thats for sure. Nintendo should look at what Microsoft are doing this week and take note, they could sell even more games.
> 
> Can't say I'll be surprised whichever way it'll go.


Well, I guess the same is going to happen with the Wii and SSBB. Especially since SSBB is due to somewhen in December, so I can imagine a GREAT deal of kids having a Wii+Brawl beneath their tree.


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 25, 2007)

halo will sell thousand of systems. Mario Galaxy, Smash Bros. and the link arrow game will also sell a ton of Wiis. I'm sure Metal gear Solid will sell more Ps3 consoles than Halo 3 will sell Xboxes.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> halo will sell thousand of systems. Mario Galaxy, Smash Bros. and the link arrow game will also sell a ton of Wiis. I'm sure Metal gear Solid will sell more Ps3 consoles than Halo 3 will sell Xboxes.




couldn't agree more


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 25, 2007)

The 360 doesnt need saving anyways. I think that the wii has helped boost the sales of the 360 anyways, I know that not just me alone picked up a wii and felt unsatisfied and had to gget a 360 to satisfy that need for a good hardcore game. Im not saying the wii is terrible, just that it lacks a good base of games. 
Xbox live is the best thing that could have happened to the xbox as it adds hundreds of hours of replayment value to games.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 25, 2007)

@Jaxxter: Xbox Live is one of the best tings to happen to gaming in a while, if every system had it that would be fantastic. But of course, that can't happen XD

As for Brawl moving Wiis like Halo 3 moves 360s...well, that will only happen if Nintendo decides to actually advertise before release. Which they tend to fail at, but then again I don't watch much TV. Its just that I saw a Halo 3 commercial a couple months ago (I think), and to match that Nintendo will have to start advertising for Brawl right about...now.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> @Jaxxter: Xbox Live is one of the best tings to happen to gaming in a while, if every system had it that would be fantastic. But of course, that can't happen XD
> 
> As for Brawl moving Wiis like Halo 3 moves 360s...well, that will only happen if Nintendo decides to actually advertise before release. Which they tend to fail at, but then again I don't watch much TV. Its just that I saw a Halo 3 commercial a couple months ago (I think), and to match that Nintendo will have to start advertising for Brawl right about...now.


The people that didn't get a Wii yet because it lacked the good games are the ones who will get it for Brawl. As for the rest, I doubt advertising would help much. Halo 3 has a soldier in a full body suit blowing up shit. An advertisment where a bunch of people play a game where weird Nintendo characters beat each other up, while total exaggerating the gaming experience won't appeal to the masses.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> @Jaxxter: Xbox Live is one of the best tings to happen to gaming in a while, if every system had it that would be fantastic. But of course, that can't happen XD
> 
> As for Brawl moving Wiis like Halo 3 moves 360s...well, that will only happen if Nintendo decides to actually advertise before release. Which they tend to fail at, but then again I don't watch much TV. Its just that I saw a Halo 3 commercial a couple months ago (I think), and to match that Nintendo will have to start advertising for Brawl right about...now.


There were adverts for Halo 3 last year.  Theres a lot of Wii adverts here, mostly MySims, Super Paper Mario & that really stupid Mii one with those munters. They do only seem to appear a few days before the games come out. I think Nintendo needs to get the hype machine going if they're gonna win this Xmas.


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2007)

Its not a matter of 'will it'...it's a matter of when.

More kids and adults are attracted to the Wii.

It's not to say that the 360 is a bad console...apparently, more people want to interact and swing a plastic remote around then push buttons.

Meh...


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 25, 2007)

So what if brawl will have online play, Nintendo's online service is terrible...I mean lets look at it this way. If its anything to go by mario strikers, The online functionailty will be pretty much void. Friend codes? No voice chat, limited modes online, Pfft...Might as well play the computer cos it feels pretty much like you're just doing that.

Halo 3 isnt about single player at all, It's about the fact that 2 years from now they'll still be 1,000's of people playing it online. Something that i cant ever seeing happening to a nintendo WFC game.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 26, 2007)

Jaxxster, i guess you missed the memo but the Brawl update site was update with details for the wifi: In summary, it sucks. Check it on smashbros.com :/


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Sep 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Halo 3 is going to shift consoles for microsoft. I already know 3 people at work who want to pick up an elite and halo 3.
> ...


----------



## cubin' (Sep 26, 2007)

it probably wont get them ahead. but as everyone has said it's going to sell a shitload of consoles


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 2, 2007)

Even though Xbox360 has Halo 3, Wii will still sell more! Mario Galaxy, Brawl, and Mario Kart Wii are all coming out really soon.
Along with people grabbing Wii's every time it's seen in stores...


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 2, 2007)

if we're talking worldwide wii is going to win. xbox doesn't sell well in japan and the halo series didn't take well at all over there.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not just Halo, western games in general don't sell in Japan. They just don't like 'em (not enough schoolgirls maybe?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Here's an interesting interview on the subject of Japan's cultural bias:

Part 1
part 2


----------



## cubin' (Oct 3, 2007)

*Xbox 360 enjoys sales spike in Halo release week*

Tim Ingham October 2, 2:24pm

Weekly hardware purchases double; console outsells Wii for first time in 26 weeks

The release of Halo 3 has had a dramatic impact on sales of Xbox 360 hardware, doubling the previous week’s sales to the highest level of 2007.
According to ChartTrack, the system even managed to outsell Nintendo’s Wii for the first time in 26 weeks – a full half year.

Some 68 per cent of Xbox 360 software sales in the week were of Halo 3.

The release pushed overall software sales of Microsoft’s format to its highest sales week ever – comfortably beating the previous best of week 51, 2006.


who would have thunk it


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2007)

According to nextgenwars:

360: 11,703,891
Wii: 11,360,510

I don't really know how reliable those stats are. Either way, its not over yet and hey well done to Nintendo for getting over 11 million sales in less than a year.

I hear that Nintendo make $49 of each US console and $75 of each UK console which is kinda crazy!


----------



## cubin' (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah nintendo are the pimps of console revenue. I think once galaxy and smash bros gets released the xbox will get raped once again.


----------



## Remy669 (Oct 5, 2007)

The Wii will *definitley* overtake the Xbox360!

Wii for te Wiin


----------



## theADDict (Oct 5, 2007)

the wii probably will overtake, but as for longevity...360 everytime.
My 360 gets around 10x more use at least.


----------



## suprneb (Oct 7, 2007)

definitely not - halo3 will keep the 360 up, and especially with nintendo sitting out tgs this year, its not looking too good for nintendo


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone know what the overall tally for sales is at the moment? I never know what site to trust. Cheers


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Anyone know what the overall tally for sales is at the moment? I never know what site to trust. Cheers



Vgchartz says:
Wii: 12.73m
360: 12.13m

Nextgenwars says:
Wii: 12,013,060m
360: 12,063,645m

Dunno which one is correct. From looking at various sales reports, the 360 sales are slowing down now the Halo 3 fuss is over but the Wii is still going strong. Also the PS3 has had an increase in sales due to the new versions and I reckon that its becoming a contender when people start buying stuff for Xmas.

I don't see another 360 game that'll likely increase sales whereas theres quite a couple of system sellers on the Wii (Mario Galaxy, Sonic & Mario,). There are some amazing games on the 360 but they're ones I can see only appealing to existing owners. Maybe Final Fantasy XI: Wings of the Goddess could do something for it, especially in Japan.

Still we're in for interesting times.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think the 360 can really keep up from now on. It was nice for it to be close while it lasted anyway.


----------



## dreassica (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(suprneb @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> definitely not - halo3 will keep the 360 up, and especially with nintendo sitting out tgs this year, its not looking too good for nintendo


Mario galaxy and wii fit ringing any bells??  Halo 3 has  already done its impact at launch, mario galaxy and wii fit are going to cause another slaespurt of wiis.


----------



## Urza (Oct 25, 2007)

I think Wii sales will eventually overtake the 360, but then the 360 will slowly climb back to the top after people start realizing that Brawl isn't as good as it first seemed.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mario galaxy and wii fit ringing any bells??


OH MAN. UR MR GAY AND EXERCISE. I CANT WAIT.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 26, 2007)

/v/ is that way... What happened to purple, well-mannered lil' urzie?


----------



## Urza (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> /v/ is that way... What happened to purple, well-mannered lil' urzie?


Well mannered? What?

Super Mario Galaxy looks pretty 'meh', and the Wii Barance Board is a joke.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > /v/ is that way... What happened to purple, well-mannered lil' urzie?
> ...



Whatever. Remember the topic is "will the wii overtake the 360 by 2008", the answer is no, it did it in 2007.
The topic is not "I just got back from the future with my time machine" or "Let's talk about games that haven't been released yet"... It's really below you.


----------



## boblen (Oct 26, 2007)

No - Everyones 360 will overheat and they will all buy a new one!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> I think Wii sales will eventually overtake the 360, but then the 360 will slowly climb back to the top after people start realizing that Brawl isn't as good as it first seemed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually yes, to a lot of people the Wii Fit thing is actually going to be a very big deal. I can see a lot of older people using Wii Fit. It doesn't matter if the gamer likes it or not, Wii Fit will be a success...


----------



## Urza (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Whatever. Remember the topic is "will the wii overtake the 360 by 2008", the answer is no, it did it in 2007.
> The topic is not "I just got back from the future with my time machine" or "Let's talk about games that haven't been released yet"... It's really below you.
> 
> This thread was created for the purpose of speculation, so you don't seem to be making a very valid point.
> ...


I honestly don't think it will be. Can't see alot of older people spending the 300+ dollars to get it.


----------



## webjedi (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually yes, to a lot of people the Wii Fit thing is actually going to be a very big deal. I can see a lot of older people using Wii Fit. It doesn't matter if the gamer likes it or not, Wii Fit will be a success...
> > I honestly don't think it will be. Can't see alot of older people spending the 300+ dollars to get it.




It may not drive a flood of new Wii buyers but many of the current ownser will purchase it.  Lots of the parents that bought the Wii for the kids will spend the extra money for Wii Fitness and justify it's to make them health.  And like any fitness item the parents buy, they will use it for one week and never touch it again.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't think Wii fit will do much for your fitness or weight. You'd be better off adjusting your diet a bit and going for a quick walk every day. Should be a bit of fun though.


Microsoft's Halo 3 Sparks 100% Jump In Xbox 360 Sales

wow halo 3 doubled the sales of xbox 360s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 insane


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 28, 2007)

Last I checked, the Wii had already sold more then the 360, but then Halo 3 came out and changed that.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Last I checked, the Wii had already sold more then the 360, but then Halo 3 came out and changed that.




Yeah that's correct.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(boblen @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> No - Everyones 360 will overheat and they will all buy a new one!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is close, but the 360 has been in the market a lot longer.

Both are good consoles imho, most gaming households wll have both (or a PS3?) Have sony shoot themselves in the foot? (I said the same thing about the PS2, thinking they'd done a saturn and no-one could code well for it, how wrong was I?) The PS3 certainly need time to catch up (and dev's to get a grip) but bith the Wii and 360 "should" go from strength to strength.

The DS and DS lite still Pwn all sales figuires, and its the runaway (and for some a shock) success.

The only thing that could beat it, it a Wii with the capablities of a 360 or PS3  Muhahahaha!!

[off topic, but in the same vain]

Metroid Prime 3 Corruption or Halo3  (story, gameplay not multiplayer, as thats a one horse race?!? Why? drop it Retro?)


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

Metroid prime has better single player but with multiplayer I think Halo 3 is a much better package and has more fun packed into the disk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the PSP might be catching up to the DS in japan and here a little bit. It's becoming much more popular.


----------

